# Adding Suspender-Buttons to Trousers: Where Exactly to Put Them?



## thelastusernamenottaken (Sep 8, 2006)

The waistband, of course, but I'm not confident that my local seamstress will know where exactly on that waistband to put them and at what distance from one-another. I've never owned a pair of trousers with suspender buttons before, so I can't compare anything I've got presently to the pair that I want to have altered.

So I'd like to know where they ought to go, so that I can have the seamstress mark exactly the right locations on the waistband.

Thanks very much, bye.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

I would suggest that the first button on each side be put on the waistband immediately above the pleat, and the other button on each side about 2 1/2" further around the waistband. I would put the two rear buttons either side of the back seam, about 2 1/2" - 3" apart.


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

For the back buttons I measure 2" on either side of the back seam, for a separation of 4".

The front buttons are a little more tricky. I usually start by making a pencil mark 1/3 of my waist size away from the back seam on either side. Then I eyeball the placement from there. I also use a 4" separation for the front buttons. The front button on each side usually ends up near the points of my pelvic bone.

The placement is somewhat a matter of taste, I think. As you move the buttons closer to the front of your pants, you're increasing the number of people who will catch a peek from underneath your jacket. You may or may not find this desirable.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Measure the distance twixt the two holes of the lengthened leather tab ends. Divide by 2.

Sew the first button on the inside of the waistband 3/4" below the top and in line with where the pleat closest to the front fly intersects with the waistband. If the trousers are plain front, in line with a visual continuation of the crease line. 

The second button should be at the same level, toward the side, at a lateral distance from the front button as determined by the division above.

The back buttons should be sewn 1/2 of the distance of the division of the first line above, each side of the back center seam and 3/4" below the top edge of the waistband.

Voila: Equilateral triangles.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

the two front buttons directly above the crease on the pleats. on plain fronts directly over the creases. the rest as pleases you.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Feb 3, 2008)

They go on the inside of the waistband, but im sure your tailor knows that. Also remember to tell him to remove the belt loops, braces and belt loops looks very tacky.


----------



## budrichard (Apr 3, 2008)

Trousers with suspenders ride much higher than normal trousers with a belt around the waist. First have your tailer make sure there is enough trouser length available for the conversion.-Dick


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

SimonTemplar said:


> They go on the inside of the waistband, but im sure your tailor knows that. Also remember to tell him to remove the belt loops, braces and belt loops looks very tacky.


I disagree

I'll concede that pants held up with suspenders look a bit sleeker without belt-loops, but to leave them on is far from tacky.
On all my casual trousers, I leave the loops, so I can choose between belt and suspenders.

The only thing that is tacky is to wear suspenders and a belt at the same time.


----------



## budrichard (Apr 3, 2008)

Since the trouser length is determined by the usage, having belt loops on a pair of trousers correctly fitted for braces serves no purpose. I do not have them on any of my trousers made for braces.-Dick


----------



## thelastusernamenottaken (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello, thanks again for the advice!

I've one more question though --

what size should the buttons be, roughly?

Thanks!


----------



## fishball (Oct 2, 2007)

thelastusernamenottaken said:


> Hello, thanks again for the advice!
> 
> I've one more question though --
> 
> ...


around 27 or 28L, I think.


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

thelastusernamenottaken said:


> Hello, thanks again for the advice!
> 
> I've one more question though --
> 
> ...


I use 11/16", but 5/8" is close enough


----------

